# قطاع التدريب بمصر للطيران



## ألطائر المصرى (20 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء الله اول يوم لى بالمهبط غدا يريت لو حد عنده خبرة بالموضوع يقولى اية النظام شكرا:19:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس

على فكرة انا بدأت تدريب فى المهبط من كام يوم فى شركة خدمات البترول الجوية Pas و الهنجر جنب مصر للطيران على طول... المهم

التدريب فى المطار مش كويس لان مبيبقاش فية متابعة نهائيا يعنى انت هتتفرج بس محدش هيشرحلك حاجة و دة موجود فى كل شركات الطيران 

الا لو انت ليك حد جوة يظبطك و يعرفك على ناس هناك يشرحولك كل حاجة و طبعا الناس هناك معذورة لان هناك بيتحاسبوا بالدقيقة فمش هيسيب شغلة و يشرحلك

حاول انت بس تلاقى اى حد فاضى و حاول تعرف منة اللى انت عايزة بقدر المستطاع

اتمنى انى اكون افدتك.... و يا ريت تقولى عملت اية لما تروح.


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ايمن انت عارف ان المهبط ممتع من الدخل رغم درجات الحرارة العالية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أغسطس 2008)

اكيد طبعا ممتع جدا

و بصراحة الحاجة الوحيدة اللى عجبانى فى الشركة اللى انا فيها

انها تقريبا الوحيدة فى المطار اللى عندها هليكوبتر

يا ريت تبقى تقولى على الجديد عندك فى مصر للطيران و اية اخبار التدريب يعنى يتستفاد ولا لا


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (24 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء الله و شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## ramy_samy1988 (24 أغسطس 2008)

على فكره التدريب مفيد وفيه ناس بتشرحلك وياريت تاولى يا باشمهندس
أزاى أخدت تدريب باس


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (25 أغسطس 2008)

*اليوم الاول*

السلام عليكم اليوم مر بسرعة بس ان صورة كام صورة بسراحة المهبط رائع و فى حركة فى المطار بس الجو حر موت


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (25 أغسطس 2008)

عادى بتاخد خطاب ترشيح من الكلية بتعتك لشركة مصر للطيران وبتقدم فى قطاع التدريب بالمطار بجوار فندق نوفتيل المطار بس الاحسن لو انت ميكانيكا طيران تتدرب فىمصنع الطائرات بحلوان


----------



## mustafamz (29 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

شباب المهندسين ايه اخباركم؟
مش هاطول عليكم انا معايا course basic بتاع مصر للطيران اللى عايزه يبعتلى رساله على الخاص


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

وعلى فكره التدريب ممتع لأنك مش لازم تستنى حد يشرح ليك بالعكس الأفضل انك تشوف بنفسك وكمان تسأل لأن مفيش حد هايفضى نفسه ليك ابدا


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

يمكن الأستفاده الأكبر ان الواحد اتصور داخل الطاترات المختلفه وخصوصا 747 , emprer


----------



## xxlogic (4 مارس 2010)

أخي shemerly ارجو منك التكرم و ارسال كورس البيزك الخاص بمصر للطيران لي


----------



## mustafamz (11 مارس 2010)

ارجو رفع الكورس ليستفيد الجميع به


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 مارس 2010)

بناءً على طلب إخوانى الكرام فقد رفعت الكورس فى موضوع جديد بعدما وجدت أن معظم اللينكات فى المنتديات لم تعد فعالة 

 تجدونه على الرابط : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186233.html :28:







* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​
  [آل عمران:8]​*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك
الف شكر


----------



## the worried angle (11 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعة انا كنت عايزة اعرف الناس اللى اخدوا تدريب فى مصر للطيران كانوا محتاجين فعلا لواسطة ولا لأ ؟؟؟
أرجـــــــو الرد بأمانة
وياريت يقولى بالتفصيل هو عمل ورق التدريب فين بالظبط والعنوان وآخر ميعاد لتقديم الورق
ضرورى جداااااااااااااااا
على فكرة انا لسه فى اولى هندسة ميكانيكا الزقازيق ومعندناش تخصص غير فى تالتة فهل هقدر استفيد من التدريب ولا لأ؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 أبريل 2010)

> لو سمحتوا ياجماعة انا كنت عايزة اعرف الناس اللى اخدوا تدريب فى مصر للطيران كانوا محتاجين فعلا لواسطة ولا لأ ؟؟؟
> أرجـــــــو الرد بأمانة
> وياريت يقولى بالتفصيل هو عمل ورق التدريب فين بالظبط والعنوان وآخر ميعاد لتقديم الورق
> ضرورى جداااااااااااااااا
> على فكرة انا لسه فى اولى هندسة ميكانيكا الزقازيق ومعندناش تخصص غير فى تالتة فهل هقدر استفيد من التدريب ولا لأ؟



يا سيدى مانا قلت التدريب هناك مش محتاج واسطة
مش هضحك عليك يعنى
و هتستفاد جدا حتى لو هتتخصص فى 3 لسة

ومكان التقديم بمقر الشركة جنب مطار القاهرة
معرفش اخر معاد امتى بس روح اول ما تقدر عشان العدد ميخلصش


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
مهندس/ ايمن *انا كنت عاوز اسالك انت لما اتدربت هناك روحت في اي قطاع الصيانه ولا خدمات ارضيه ولا ايه بالضبط....؟؟
وبعدين انت عندك فكره هما بيقفلوا باب الحجز امتي ...؟؟ يعني حضرتك قدمت ورقك امتي علشان تتدرب في الصيف .....؟؟و مين اللي مسئول عن حجز التدريب يعني المهندس المختص اسمه ايه ؟؟؟ اخر حاجه الله يكرمك مقدار استفادتك كانت اد ايه ؟؟ 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## d_a_w_i (21 أبريل 2010)

أخى مهندس أحمد صبحى ..​
 عليك بالذهاب إلى مبنى تدريب مصر للطيران (بعد فندق إبروتيل مباشرةً قبل الكارتة) .. فى المبنى المقابل للبوابة مباشرةً إسأل عن أستاذ سمير زكى وهو الإدارى المنوط بإستقبال المدربين .. بالطبع إذا كان غير متواجد ستجد إدارى اّخر قائم بعمله .. مواعيد العمل من الثامنة والنصف صباحاً وحتى الثانية والنصف ظهراً

 الوقت ملائم جداً الاّن على ما أعتقد للتقديم .. تحرك ولا تتأخر .. جهز الأوراق اللازمة للتدريب وخد معاك صورتين تلاتة إحتياطى .. 

 بالنسبة للإستفادة عظيمة إن شاء الله بشرط جديتك وتركيزك وسؤالك .. فالسؤال أم المعرفة .. والجهل بالشىء ليس بعاراً وليس مصدراً للخجل .. ولأن تجهل شيئاً مرة أفضل من أن تجهله للأبد
 الناس هناك محترمة ومتعاونة للغاية .. هتشوف عمرة المحركات وعمرة الوحدات والهناجر .. هتاخد فكرة كويسة عن أنواع المحركات وأنظمة الوقود والهيدروليك ومفهوم وأنواع الصيانة ...

 توكل على الله وأنا فى إنتظار ردك إن شاء الله 






* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​*
*   [آل عمران:8]​*​


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس dawi عل ردك وان شاء الله هاروح اقدم هناك بس انا سمعت ان مصرللطيران بتفتح باب الحجز للتدريب يوم واحد بس ....فانت ايه رايك في الكلام ده بما انك اتدربت هناك...؟؟؟ 
بس علي العموم ان شاء الله هاروح وربنا يكرم وهابلغلك بالنتائج باذن الله
سوال اخير هو مبنى تدريب مصر للطيران اللي (بعد فندق إبروتيل مباشرةً قبل الكارتة) .. زي محضرتك وصفتلي ده في نفس منطقه المطار ولا ايه اصل انا معرفش مبني مصر للطيران فين...؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> مهندس/ ايمن *انا كنت عاوز اسالك انت لما اتدربت هناك روحت في اي قطاع الصيانه ولا خدمات ارضيه ولا ايه بالضبط....؟؟
> وبعدين انت عندك فكره هما بيقفلوا باب الحجز امتي ...؟؟ يعني حضرتك قدمت ورقك امتي علشان تتدرب في الصيف .....؟؟و مين اللي مسئول عن حجز التدريب يعني المهندس المختص اسمه ايه ؟؟؟ اخر حاجه الله يكرمك مقدار استفادتك كانت اد ايه ؟؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا



و عليكم السلام
اتدربت فى المهبط..صيانة و عمرت الطائرات(الهناجر)
و قدمت فى شهر 3.. و اسم الموظف مش مهم خالص
انت اسال على ادارة التدريب و قدم هناك مش هتقدم الورق لشخص معين يعنى

ما عن مقدار الاستفادة فكانت الحمد لله كبرة و جيدة جدااا


----------



## the worried angle (23 أبريل 2010)

بص يابشمهندس انا قدمت فعلا فى مصر للطيران والمطلوب منك 4صور شخصية
وصورتين للبطاقة وصورتين للكارنية و150جنية
بس هناك قالوا ان تدريبى هيكون فى صيانة السيارات 
معرفشى دى نظامها ايه ياريت اللى يعرف يقولى
وكمان عايزة اعرف لو روحت فعلا فى صيانة العربيات هيبقى فى امكانية ان ادخل للطائراتولا لأ؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (24 أبريل 2010)

the worried angle قال:


> بص يابشمهندس انا قدمت فعلا فى مصر للطيران والمطلوب منك 4صور شخصية
> وصورتين للبطاقة وصورتين للكارنية و150جنية
> بس هناك قالوا ان تدريبى هيكون فى صيانة السيارات
> معرفشى دى نظامها ايه ياريت اللى يعرف يقولى
> وكمان عايزة اعرف لو روحت فعلا فى صيانة العربيات هيبقى فى امكانية ان ادخل للطائراتولا لأ؟؟؟



هو حضرتك قدمت امتي يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟ و حكايه ان باب التقديم بيتفتح يوم واحد بس ديه سمعت عنها ولا لا *؟؟؟ ويهني ايه تدرب في صيانه السيارات ...؟؟؟ مسئلتش عن الحكايه ديه ............................................... وشكرا
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله في تدريبك


----------



## the worried angle (26 أبريل 2010)

انا قدمت فى نص اربعة 
أما حكاية اليوم الواحد دى مش صح
التقديم بيبدأ من من 1-3
وحكاية السيارات دى هى سيارات سحب الطائرات وبتكون فى _الخدمات الارضية ورش السيارات_
أنا معرفشى نظامها ايه ياريت لو روحت تسأل فى الموضوع ده وتقولى
لان بصراحة انا ماقدمتش الورق بنفسى اللى قدملى هو اللى قالى كدة
فياريت لو عرفت اى جديد تبلغنى
ضرووووووووووووووووورى جداا​


----------



## 2riadh (27 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## alaawave (21 مايو 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> اتدربت فى المهبط..صيانة و عمرت الطائرات(الهناجر)
> و قدمت فى شهر 3.. و اسم الموظف مش مهم خالص
> انت اسال على ادارة التدريب و قدم هناك مش هتقدم الورق لشخص معين يعنى
> ...



السلام عليكم أنا سمعت إن التدريب بتاع الwithout هيفتح في شهر 6 كنت كلمت قطاع التدريب من شهر وجاي أعرف الميعاد أمتى بالظبط من أسبوع مش عارفين هوا ممكن برضه يفتحوه يوم واحد للتقديم متعرفش حضرتك واحد متخصص ممكن أسأل عليه يدلني عن الموضوع ده في قطاع التدريب أتأكد منه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## d_a_w_i (22 مايو 2010)

كلام سليم .. وبتكلفة 240 ج م فى الشهر وسأحاول معرفة التاريخ الفعلى للتقديم لاحقاً وأنت أيضاً أخى الفاضل لا تتهاون فى السؤال بين الحين والاّخر








* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​*
*   [آل عمران:8]​*​


----------



## alaawave (22 مايو 2010)

إن شاء الله ولو أنا عرفت حاجة هكتبها هنا في المنتدى


----------



## alaawave (29 مايو 2010)

مفيش اخبار


----------



## the worried angle (6 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اعرف ايه تدريب الwith out ده لو سمحتوا​


----------

